# Why do I keep seeing Obama zombies?



## HollisticEngenue (Sep 13, 2011)

I probably won't go as Obama Zombie. I wonder what Democrat zombie would look like...I could work on it.


----------



## xuchuan8 (Aug 15, 2011)

i guess Obama is the President? people like spoofing celebrity ? i don't know


----------



## HollisticEngenue (Sep 13, 2011)

*Really?*

That was kind of a rhetorical question maybe? I dunno.


----------



## Figtreejohn (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a new series of Zombie President masks that Totally Ghoul is marketing. they have Obama, W, Clinton, Bush Sr & Reagan. K-Mart is selling them.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

At least it's slightly more creative than the usual political caricature masks they make every year...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yipes! That doesn't quite look like him, but I guess if he were a zombie he would look a tad off.

I often wonder who buys those President masks. I see them everywhere yet I've never seen anyone I know in one or one used in a display or haunt. It'd be useful for all the haters regardless of the President portrayed.


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I was at a costume contest a few years ago, and these guys wearing black suits and ties, sunglasses, and ear plugs came in and started pushing people aside for another guy who was wearing a Clinton mask. "Clinton" was working the crowd, and acting about how you would expect Clinton to act, and he and his "Secret Service" agents were pretty damn funny.


----------



## HollisticEngenue (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah..I thought it might be new.


----------



## HollisticEngenue (Sep 13, 2011)

It might have something to do with the prevalence of horror in culture these days too. Hmph. Interesting.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw the Zombie Presidents masks at Kmart. Wouldn't Reagan be the only one qualified to be a zombie? Anyway...

I have seen a president mask used in a prop. One of my neighbors used a Dubya mask on his gravedigger static prop. You couldn't even recognize him. He just looked like an old guy.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> I often wonder who buys those President masks.


Bank robbers, of course.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

"Funny" political masks/costumes are so hacky.


----------

